# Spikes first words



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike has said pretty bird, pretty boy and does the wolf whissel and the come here whissel . I was just wondering what other peoples cockatiels first words and whissels were?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike has said pretty bird, pretty boy and does the wolf whissel and the come here whissel . I was just wondering what other peoples cockatiels first words and whissels were?


wow Spike is talking already thats amazing he is quite young isn't he under 4 mths, most don't learn till there older is it clear? any videos of it I would love to see that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It is clear  When he gets excited it's pretty pretty pretty pretty bird  He is just under 4 months, I estimated his hatch date as May 1st. He knows step up and down perfectly and is doing well with his flying trick, I say is Spike going to fly away and he flaps his wings  He is doing great. Still has his hissy fits though


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee's first whistle was the wolf whistle, followed by the "come here" whistle. Spike sounds like a smart bird.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> It is clear  When he gets excited it's pretty pretty pretty pretty bird  He is just under 4 months, I estimated his hatch date as May 1st. He knows step up and down perfectly and is doing well with his flying trick, I say is Spike going to fly away and he flaps his wings  He is doing great. Still has his hissy fits though


Spike does sound like a very smart boy  good to hear he is doing great


----------



## Hillybean (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheeky doesn't whistle..... I was told it was a bad thing to teach them, so I don't whistle around him at all.

He made noises, and regular tweeting before he spoke. His first words were "Pretty Bird", which then became "Cheek is a pretty bird", "A VERY Pretty Bird", and "Hello", and a few others.

I'm always working with him on his talking.

I was also told that if I got another tiel, that Cheeky would stop his talking...even if I got another that talked.

-Hilly


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the thing with whistles is that you shouldn't teach them first if you want a talking tiel, you've got that so i think you can do whistles safely now!  

Boomberry, a member here, has a talking/whistling tiel Noo and he still talks and whistles despite the presence of her 3 other tiels.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol hugs has this tune that is almost like pretty bird. I truly don't care if he never talk. I just love my boy. Pretty cool thats he talking. teach him to say i love you. That would be something to hear each day.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I will work on it


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh I would love to teach Lea tricks like the flying trick! I am working on the hold hands trick that I taught Bobby but she isn't interested in learning at the moment, her main objective in life is to chew things!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike said I love you  he also said good boy and what are you doing and he laughs like my Mom    I can't believe he is learning so fast. He steps up and down and can flap on command too. I am too proud of him  Oh and Bea I love your photo with Bailey in a helmet  He probably will want to get one. Glad he is doing much better.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Spike's such a smarty!!  Would love some video of him if your camera can take little video clips.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have one but I am not very good at putting pictures up. So I don't know about videos mabey one day I will try and video tape it. Right now he mainly talks when he can't see me but Iam working on getting him talking with me completley in sight. I wonder why he only talks in his cage, he is super quite when on my shoulder.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I wonder why he only talks in his cage, he is super quite when on my shoulder.


Probably trying to get your attention - Bailee used to be like that too.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Spike is a cool bird. Glad he can say so many words my earl is only 6 weeks but trying to teach him to say "hello".


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't wait until he says it outside of the cage too


----------

